# Size for fleshing beams?



## trapper12

I need to build a fleshing beam and have no idea what size i need to build it. I want it to be for mink up to coyote, can anyone help me with width, height, and length? I'm 5 ft. 8 inches. I really dont want to buy one way to expensive for a piece of wood. thanks


----------



## Bears Butt

Depending on what you're trapping you will probably want a couple different sizes of fleshing boards. I get away fleshing muskrats and the very few mink I catch on a 1X6 I rounded the end on and cut at 36 inches long. I just lean the back end into a corner of the skinning shed, place the pointed end against me and flesh away. If I have a small muskrat or mink I use a 1X4 size board. For raccoon, since they require a harder pressure, I cut a 2X6 down and shaped it. You can get fancy with the shape of the board, but I find plenty of utility in just getting the job done.

I have heard about making them out of pvc pipe, but have not looked too closely at that, I'm sure it would work just fine.

Here is a pretty good link to several styles and ways others have made them. Scroll down near the end for the pvc ones. And there is one where the guy has a smaller fleshing board that pivots up and out of the way when he needs to use the larger one. This gives me a great idea! Why not have all three of the ones I use positioned just like this???

http://jayme220.proboards.com/thread/185

By the way, what are you planning on trapping?


----------



## Bears Butt

By the way Trapper12, you might also want to check this out...
http://www.nafa.ca/wp-content/uploads/NAFA_PeltHandlingManual_2012-02.pdf

Follow these instructions and you pelts will be worth top dollar!


----------



## trapper12

I am planning on trapping raccoon muskrat and if possible mink and try for the coyotes by my parents. Bears butt on your did u just round down the tip? If so how far down?


----------



## Bears Butt

I left mine the same thickness as the board (3/4 inch), I only rounded the end. I've fleshed thousands of rats without any problem. Fleshing rats and mink does not require the use of a fancy fleshing knife, I use a small plastic car window ice scraping tool. Just round the corners of the tool before you use it as the sharp corners will rip the hides.


----------



## trapper12

i found that rats dont need the fleshing tool i bought tell my brother-in-law showed me he uses a spoon. so pretty much just make the end i am gonna use rounded? so how far did u go down in inches from the end?


----------

